# Sneak attack!!



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I was out cleaning up a little in the aviary & heard the guys carrying on. 
I looked up & Mikko seemed to be agitating Malio. So, of course, I went for the camera as I had a feeling something was brewing & would probably be worthy of a picture or two.  
Only when he least expects it, Mikko nips Malio's tail.   
Sadie appears to be the 'lookout'.
Those guys are always up to something.  
Hope you all are having a wonderful day!!

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how cute and how sneeky  
Lovely birds and great pic.
Thanks for sharing

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Another great photo, Cindy!

Terry


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Beautiful birds...all three. You must be proud.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Definitely another for the GREAT PIGEON GALLERY! My, you have such a GIFT! Sooooo funny! 

I can just hear the words, "GOT 'CHA!"


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*trueley*

that truley is a sneak attack haha. they really are nice looking birds, hope for the best. Ed


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. My guys set the stage. I just click the camera.  



mr squeaks said:


> *Definitely another for the GREAT PIGEON GALLERY*! My, you have such a GIFT! Sooooo funny!
> 
> *I can just hear the words, "GOT 'CHA!"*


One of these days I really am going to get that gallery going Shi. 

I'm sure that's exactly what Mikko was thinking.  

Cindy


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Too cool how you were focused on them at that exact moment.
Sadie could be saying, "See, Ma, I'm just standing here being a good girl."

Phyll


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Cute white devils  They must never get bored!

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah! Another gorgious shot. Of course, I'm not partial or anything....  

Any picture with Mikko and Malio as well as any of your birds are perfection!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, I really think some pigeons have a mischievous nature and do things just to get a rise out of another bird. Adorable gang, Cindy 

John


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Another wonderful photo, Cindy! And simply georgous 'models'  

fp


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

*sneak sneak* EEK You got them!  Lovely picture!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm glad you all enjoyed the photo. 



John_D said:


> *Well, I really think some pigeons have a mischievous nature and do things just to get a rise out of another bird*. Adorable gang, Cindy
> 
> John


And Mikko is the perfect example of that John.  

They are all so much fun to watch. Having 'two' Mikkos just doubles the pleasure. Those two are usually always into each others feathers. It's too funny. 

* * * *
*
"Too cool how you were focused on them at that exact moment."*

Hi Phyll,
Sometimes it seems as though I am 'focused' for quite some time waiting for the 'right' moment. This particular picture was a bit blurry, but it's a 'now or never' situation & I just hope for the best.  

Cindy


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cindy -- As always, your pictures and pigeons are entertaining. The social nature of pigeons, including their mischievous and playful side, never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

How humanistic can they get? Looking at that picture makes you wonder.

You know, I'm really beginning to think pigeons are just like people. They get jealous, they're moody, they're aggressive, they don't always trust outsiders. Whoever thought they were just stupid filthy birds has no clue as to how close they resemble people. I've learned an awful lot just by watching the ferals where I live.

It just amazes me how incredibly smart pigeons are. They find me everywhere in that parking lot and I still can't figure out how!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

very cute, i wander if Malio's feathers hurt as Miko pecked him?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*It just amazes me how incredibly smart pigeons are. They find me everywhere in that parking lot and I still can't figure out how![/QUOTE]*

Yes, that is amazing Garye!

I mean, geez, just because you honk your horn when you arrive, are 7 feet tall, wearing a huge red wig and throwing seeds everywhere...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yep, just like you do Mr. Squeaks!  

Actually, I'm cringing when they spot me. They have a way of drawing a lot of attention to themselves.

Like, this great, big, huge gray cloud coming out of the blue.

It's guaranteed to be an attention-getter.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Yep, just like you do Mr. Squeaks!
> 
> Actually, I'm cringing when they spot me. They have a way of drawing a lot of attention to themselves.
> 
> ...




Well, gee, Garye, when you provide *5 star* treatment, the word gets around! Obviously you are the best "restaurant" in town... 

Sure enjoy your pigeon pics and their personalities!


----------

